

Yahoo bidding for ex YC company Xobni. - trapped
http://allthingsd.com/20130606/yahoo-mulling-buy-of-address-book-appmaker-xobni/?mod=atd_homepage_carousel
Yahoo is trying to buy ex YC company Xobni.
======
trapped
It will make good addition to Yahoo's mobile application collection. I wonder
which company has bought most YC graduates.

